# Localization Firefox



## Petr (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi all

*H*ow to set firefox to have the menu in the Czech language?

I did it this way. At first I installed Firefox


```
cd /usr/ports/www/firefox
make
make install
make clean
```

In next step I installed the port firefox-i18n


```
cd /usr/ports/www/firefox-i18n
make config
In menu [B]I[/B] chose my language
make install
make clean
```

After restarting Firefox I opened menu Tools and submenu Add-ons and submenu Languages, where there were several language packages, but not the Czech package. How to do it right?

*H*ave a nice day.

Petr


----------



## SirDice (Apr 7, 2012)

You don't need to install www/firefox. www/firefox-i18n should be enough.


----------

